# Greetings, 35 year old coming from skiing.



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome.,,


----------



## Texan (Jan 6, 2013)

Welcome! I just joined too. I started riding when I was 35. Now at 40, I only wish I had started earlier. I'll never go back to being a gapper... In fact, my wife and I fight over our daughter, and whether or not she will be a rider or skier. I think I am winning, pulling the "Daddy's little girl" card...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome, you are not too late. I didn't start til 44. It really doesn't matter if the kids ski or board. My 3 all board and the youngest, switched to skiing 3 years ago after riding for 7 years....cause she could go faster.


----------



## Snyperx (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I got my gear the other day and setup my bindings......I think. Now just need to get to the slopes and test it out.


----------

